# Mt. Hor, VT (Feb 2012)



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 28, 2012)

A backcountry tour up this Northeast Kingdom landmark.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2012/02/trip-report-mt-hor-vt-insert.html#more


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 28, 2012)

^ Thanks again for the TR. Man, you're really stoking my touring appetite. Read about the Hor-Pisgah routes in the Goodman book. Looks like you found some interesting variations.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah yes, the Mount Hor trails.  The refuge of BC/XC groups in these snowless winters.  I'd be interested in some TR's on skiing the slides on Pisgah.  That sounds crazy!  It also seems weird to think that Willoughby has thin ice so early in the season.


----------



## Zand (Feb 28, 2012)

Aww come on...you didn't go across the street and huck the Pisgah cliffs while you were at it?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 28, 2012)

The problem with the Pisgah slides are they face generally South and they bake in the sun. The cliffs continue to radiate that heat at night. I was up there a couple weeks ago and the chutes had no snow in them. The Ice on the cliffs was looking pretty good.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 28, 2012)

The thought of skiing those Pisgah slides brought us up there, the sight of how bare they were drove us over to Mt. Hor.

I was likewise stunned at seeing open water on Willoughby.  Nevertheless, there were still plenty of ice fishermen out there.

Let's hope we get another good dose of snow this week Snowmonster so we can be feast well into the spring.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 28, 2012)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> The thought of skiing those Pisgah slides brought us up there



Will the thought of the nude beach bring you back?


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 28, 2012)

Seriously though....Why pick the coldest spot in all of VT for a nude beach?  Conspiracy.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 29, 2012)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Let's hope we get another good dose of snow this week Snowmonster so we can be feast well into the spring.


My thoughts exactly. I'm hoping for a back-ended winter with storms into April. I'm itching to skin. 



legalskier said:


> Will the thought of the nude beach bring you back?



This is a possibility worth exploring.=) The reward after a long tour.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 2, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Will the thought of the nude beach bring you back?





snowmonster said:


> This is a possibility worth exploring.=) The reward after a long tour.



It is mostly frequented by overweight old guys... uke:


----------

